# WoW Promis



## Baumstamm (18. November 2007)

So Hallo erstmal.
Ich weiß jetzt kommt viel Geflame von wegen "Beitragszahl pushen* und *wen interessierts?*.
Aber mich interessiert es wirklich.
Und wenn jemand so ne Antwort wie o.g. schreibt nenne ich das Beitragspushing.
Also, von welchen Stars und Stärnchen wisst ihr das sie wow spielen?
Ich frag mich hin und wieder halt mal wen ich im BG schonmal evt. villeicht zusammengeschlagen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
MFG Baumstamm
Alianz/Destromath


----------



## Lucyana (18. November 2007)

Also von Bekannten Leuten oder wie meinst du das jetzt?^^


----------



## mazze3333 (18. November 2007)

ich,,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bushido


----------



## Volljin (18. November 2007)

Bushido Janett Biedermann


----------



## ChopDaOpossum (18. November 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Also von Bekannten Leuten oder wie meinst du das jetzt?^^





Bushido und die Catterfeld fallen mir Spontn ein ach ja und ICH!!


----------



## Shad0wz (18. November 2007)

Also es könnte jeder hinter irgendeinem Charakter sein. Bisher haben nicht viele Promis bekannt gegeben das sie WoW spielen. Man weiß nur das z.b Bushido oder Jeanette Biedermann spielen aber genauere Infos über ihre Charaktere haben sie nicht preis gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heinzitaur (18. November 2007)

Is jetz net so die Prominenz, aber der Cannibal Corpse Sänger zockt das anscheinend bis zum Exzess^^


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c

(man beachte, wie der sich reinsteigert..."**** the Alliance!!!")


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2007)

eiglentlich, würd ich ja den hier posten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber heute bin ich mal nicht so.
ich weiß nur vom bushido das er WoW spielt, wobei er aus meiner sicht
kein star ist. (er macht zwar einen super netten eindruck in der buffedshow,
aber mein musikgeschmack erzählt mir was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## mazze3333 (18. November 2007)

jeanett beider mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die will ich mal sehen wenn die asurüstung anzeiht...og dass is stoof und des schwer erüssi stoff sieht schöner aus dass nehme ich


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> jeanett beider mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Duden


----------



## Dinah (18. November 2007)

Peter Kraus spielt eine Magierin auf Durotan.


----------



## Showdown_Taerar (18. November 2007)

wer ist peter kraus ? ^^


----------



## Tidoc (18. November 2007)

Showdown_Taerar schrieb:


> wer ist peter kraus ? ^^


So ein Schlagerkackb00n


----------



## Vanevil (18. November 2007)

Hennest Geherst spielt auf Shatt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (18. November 2007)

Geburtsname: Peter Siegfried Krausnecker, Künstlername Peter Kraus 


*Erste Filmrolle in DAS FLIEGENDE KLASSENZIMMER *

Fazit: Schauspieler und Musiker.
 Wer "Das Fliegende Klassenzimmer" nicht kennt, hat was verpasst. ^^


----------



## -killler- (18. November 2007)

mia rose ^^

http://www.projectlan.de/news,1,973.htm


----------



## Schlächter1 (18. November 2007)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Hennest Geherst spielt auf Shatt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den gibts laut google ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2007)

issa warscheinlich selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenn den auch net xD


----------



## o0Miller0o (19. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Is jetz net so die Prominenz, aber der Cannibal Corpse Sänger zockt das anscheinend bis zum Exzess^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c
> 
> (man beachte, wie der sich reinsteigert..."**** the Alliance!!!")






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Affe ist genial haha ...


----------



## Gorslaughter (19. November 2007)

Die arme mia rose nur weil die ein pornstar ist... die arme...^^


----------



## jekyll_do (19. November 2007)

Finds auch fies dass Blizzard Mia Rose ohne Begründung sperrt, falls das stimmt. 
Das ist echt das letzte.

Ich wette die haben zuerst die Filme gesehen und dann mitbekommen dass sie auch zockt. Miese Tour.


----------



## Pille22 (19. November 2007)

Otto (Waalkes) und sein Sohn, soweit ich weiß, spielen die auch WoW und haben ne Gilde gegründet....


----------



## Averageman (19. November 2007)

Ich spiele, reicht das nicht? Bin der Hyperceleb!


----------



## Schleppel (19. November 2007)

Pille22 schrieb:


> Otto (Waalkes) und sein Sohn, soweit ich weiß, spielen die auch WoW und haben ne Gilde gegründet....




hihi, den hätt ich gern als raidleiter im ts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grenzer (19. November 2007)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Finds auch fies dass Blizzard Mia Rose ohne Begründung sperrt, falls das stimmt.
> Das ist echt das letzte.
> 
> Ich wette die haben zuerst die Filme gesehen und dann mitbekommen dass sie auch zockt. Miese Tour.




Sie wirds nicht weiter stören..

So ne Werbung bzw so nen Bekanntheitsgrad wird sie NIE WIEDER erlangen


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Sag das net....meine Freundin wollt mir mal Filme von Whorecraft anleiern....ich muss sagen, die Handlungen dieser Filme sind net schlecht, und die tussi spielt da ja auch mit...nur leider sin die filme nix für allein zu gucken wenn man sichmal....naja, erleichterung verschaffen will...da verliert man sich zu schnell in der Handlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (19. November 2007)

ich höre häufig referenzen zu einem gewissen wayne - spielt der auch?


----------



## b1ubb (19. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Is jetz net so die Prominenz, aber der Cannibal Corpse Sänger zockt das anscheinend bis zum Exzess^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c
> 
> (man beachte, wie der sich reinsteigert..."**** the Alliance!!!")



das ganze interview würde nur 2 minuten dauern wenn er nur die wörter

fuc|< und motherfuc|<er weggelassen hätte ... aber naja 
ich hoff ich seh ihn mal und hau ihn mal so richtig breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber da sieht man mal wieder die unterschiede
hip hop - bushido
und metal - ähm kA wie der g*y heißt

bushido kann sich wenigstens normal unterhalten - redet von seinen chars ganz normal 
das er raidet bla bla
bei dem metal typen da - 
oh man i fu** the ally - man im so fu**ing good bla bla bla 

einfach nur erbärmlich und da bin ich wieder froh das ich eigentlich doch 
GANZ NORMAL BIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (19. November 2007)

bushido spielt nen schurken und der hatte den auf jeden fall auf 6O war aber lange bevor bc erschien


----------



## Nonameno (19. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> bushido spielt nen schurken und der hatte den auf jeden fall auf 6O war aber lange bevor bc erschien


ne das war doch ein gnomen mage^^


----------



## Eltin (19. November 2007)

Ich hörte Chuck Norris soll auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonameno (19. November 2007)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich hörte Chuck Norris soll auch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ne den gibts nich mehr...
die unaufhaltsame macht und das unbewegliche objekt sind aufeinander gekracht...
chuck norris is tot
und mit ihm is ein nackter gnom gestorben


----------



## Laurentius Malleus (19. November 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> bushido spielt nen schurken und der hatte den auf jeden fall auf 6O war aber lange bevor bc erschien




warn mage mit t3 blablup

fler fällt mir da noch ein, meinte mal ein kumpel


----------



## Wounk (19. November 2007)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Is jetz net so die Prominenz, aber der Cannibal Corpse Sänger zockt das anscheinend bis zum Exzess^^
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c
> 
> (man beachte, wie der sich reinsteigert..."**** the Alliance!!!")



omg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich liebe diesen typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum 3. mal etz reingezogen und immerwieder ohne ende den a*sch abgelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sérâph!m (19. November 2007)

die info is zwar was älter aber ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen (pcgames wars glaub ich) dass yvonne catterfeld nen 60er (jetzt 70 ?!) arkan/feuer magier hat(te)


----------



## Numby (19. November 2007)

naja ich bin ja noch so am zweifeln, ob bushido das nicht nur aus irgend welchen werbetechnischen gründen gemacht hat,...

er starrt die ganze zeit aufn boden wirkt total nervös und ,... er weiß net ob ihm 2 oder 3 T3 sachen gefehlt haben =/ also, solange is das nun wirklich noch nicht her.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu der sache mit mia rose ,... 

ich finds iwie auch leicht lächerlich sie (obwohl man es anscheinend nie erwähnt hat, aber ich vermute es einfach mal) aufgrund ihres berufs von wow auszuschließen,.. jedem das seine... oder seh ich das falsch =/


----------



## Mellako (19. November 2007)

Numby schrieb:


> naja ich bin ja noch so am zweifeln, ob bushido das nicht nur aus irgend welchen werbetechnischen gründen gemacht hat,...
> 
> er starrt die ganze zeit aufn boden wirkt total nervös und ,... er weiß net ob ihm 2 oder 3 T3 sachen gefehlt haben =/ also, solange is das nun wirklich noch nicht her.
> 
> ...



Michaela Schaffrath, und der kleine Dicke komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen (der Sohn von Hausmeister Krause) spielen auf dem Mithrilorden, er einen Zwerg weil er meint das passe am besten zu ihm, und sie einen Untoten Hexemeister. Beide angeblich in Kara unterwegs mit ihrer Gilde, in der noch ein paar andere Promis sein sollen. ISt so eine wir spielen auf beiden Seiten Gilde.

EDIt sagt wollte garnicht zitieren!


----------



## Kofineas (19. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> eiglentlich, würd ich ja den hier posten:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu geil^^ kannte das bild nochnich^^


----------



## Dunham (19. November 2007)

HARIS PILTON 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ganze interview würde nur 2 minuten dauern wenn er nur die wörter
> 
> fuc|< und motherfuc|<er weggelassen hätte ... aber naja
> ich hoff ich seh ihn mal und hau ihn mal so richtig breit
> ...


du verallgemeinerst sein verhalten... 
das hab ich vorher über bushido auch gesagt weil ich hiphop scheiße finde, aber als ich das interview gesehn hab, is mir aufgefallen das nicht alle hopper ärsche sind. du hast aber anscheinend nichts davon gelernt und wie eben gesagt überträgst du sein verhalten auf alle metaller... dumm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Lurock


----------



## Numby (19. November 2007)

naja, ich denke viel rummel um nichts^^

mir ist es eigentlich egal mit was für leuten ich unterwegs bin, ob es irgendwelche leute sind die ich im rl garnicht erst angucken würde oder iwelche leute die sich als was besseres vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solange man im ts oder vent gesittet miteinander umgeht und sich nicht aufgrund seines sozialen wesens streitet oder sonst was is ja alles in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das der ein oder andere Promi WoW spielt ist denke ich mal auch nicht abzustreiten, warum sollten die nicht auch ihre ihre freizeit im sinne von wow genießen. und wer wo spielt und all son kram wird denk ich mal immer anonym bleiben,.. weil wenn ich an stelle eines prominenten wäre, sag ich einfach mal bushido, und meinen charakternamen und server öffentlich preisgeben würde,... ich will dann nicht wissen was auf mich zukommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saran (19. November 2007)

Also ich habe mal gehört Elvis Presley spielt... Naja wer weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (19. November 2007)

es geht nich darum ob metal besser als hip hop ... es geht und prominente die wow zocken danke


----------



## Sylv (19. November 2007)

Dass Bushido spielt, wusste man durch das Buffed-Magazin, aber er sagt nicht auf welchen Server und welchen Char er spielt... würde ich auch nicht machen

BTT: Jan Hegenberg spielt WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veeresa II (19. November 2007)

lol, das mit Cannibal corpse reib ich erstmal meinem Klassenkameraden unter die Nase  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der is totaler Cannibal Corpse Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hasst WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry das das nichts direkt mit dem Thema zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smithérs (19. November 2007)

also ich glaube, jimmi ochenknecht (wilde kerle) meinte er mal im interview das er sich eine pc und wow kauft nach dem ersten film...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaladial (19. November 2007)

mia rose... hmmm wer is n das? muss man die kennen? also bei den google bildern fällt mir auch nix zu ein woher ich die kennen sollte... woher kommt die?


----------



## Tang (19. November 2007)

yvonne catterfeld spielt auf Lothar ein mensch mage namens (Schutzengel) wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Crisis (19. November 2007)

Shad0wz schrieb:


> Also es könnte jeder hinter irgendeinem Charakter sein. Bisher haben nicht viele Promis bekannt gegeben das sie WoW spielen. Man weiß nur das z.b Bushido oder Jeanette Biedermann spielen aber genauere Infos über ihre Charaktere haben sie nicht preis gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt halt nicht. Bushido spielt laut eigenen Angaben einen UD Rogue auf einem PVE Server;>


----------



## Crisis (19. November 2007)

Sérâph!m schrieb:


> die info is zwar was älter aber ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen (pcgames wars glaub ich) dass yvonne catterfeld nen 60er (jetzt 70 ?!) arkan/feuer magier hat(te)


Genau der:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Schutzengel


----------



## Lucyana (19. November 2007)

Sean Murray (bekannt aus Navy CIS)
Bild

Ist ein Amerikanischer Schauspieler und spielt meines Wissens einen Gnom Magier .. Server weis ich nciht


----------



## Grivok (19. November 2007)

das bezweifle ich stark, dassd da yvonne catterfeld hinter steckt
sorry aber bei dem gildennamen und der kleinen gilde^^
ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass sie das bekannt geben wuerde


----------



## Squishee (19. November 2007)

Der Sänger von Korn spielt(e) einen UD-Warri.


----------



## Kronis (19. November 2007)

Ich habe mal als ich beim Zahnarzt im Wartezimmer in einer Zeitschrift geblättert habe gelesen das Adrian Sutil einen Tauren Druiden spielt.


----------



## Schamll (19. November 2007)

zählt leeeeeeeeeroy auch ^^


----------



## Blechdosenritter (19. November 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> mia rose... hmmm wer is n das? muss man die kennen? also bei den google bildern fällt mir auch nix zu ein woher ich die kennen sollte... woher kommt die?


 die is "Schauspielerin" in amerikanischen "Heimatfilmen"... ^^ KURZ   * P O R *|\|*  *




Ehrenhafte Siege gesamt: 13977---- Da hat die kleine Catterfeld aber ganz schön viele Hordis gehauen... ^^ (Trennungsschmerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) .. wenn sie es ist.

Sean Murray: passt irgendwie zu seiner Rolle auch in NCIS


----------



## m@gG0t (19. November 2007)

Roy mARjorga von stone sour zoggt(e) wow


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (19. November 2007)

die haris pilton läuft ja 24h in shattrath rum...
dann noch die von south park...
phil&flo von giga...
zam...
ich...
mein hund...
und sido der spielt nen gnom hexer  passt ja

edith: das mit sido warn scherz und hab ihr überhaupt gesehn in welcher gilde die catterfeld ist? die vereinte arroganz xD


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (19. November 2007)

die deutsche synchronstimme bei south park von timmy, besser bekannt als TIMMÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ spielt auch WoW^^


----------



## Mr_Richfield (20. November 2007)

also Bushido kenn ich den Server ... sollte eigentlich auch kein geheimnis sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nervt schon wenn jeden tag ein lvl1 char im handelschat nach Bushido fragt ...

es kursieren ettliche gerüchte über namen, rasse und klasse, genaueres kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen.
ist mir auch sowas von scheiß egal ...



> das bezweifle ich stark, dass da yvonne catterfeld hinter steckt.
> sorry aber bei dem gildennamen und der kleinen gilde^^
> ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass sie das bekannt geben wuerde



doch hat sie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar extrem genau mit namen und server ...


----------



## Thyphon (20. November 2007)

Sylv schrieb:


> Dass Bushido spielt, wusste man durch das Buffed-Magazin, aber er sagt nicht auf welchen Server und welchen Char er spielt... würde ich auch nicht machen
> 
> BTT: Jan Hegenberg spielt WoW
> 
> ...



das stand vor paar monaten schon in der screenfun..
und da wurde klipp und klar gesagt das er einen troll schurke hat - auf proudmoore..
(vll hat er nu n mage - was weis ich..)
ich habs gelesen..
bin in wow (btw ich spiele schon immer auf proudmoore) und schon gings los:
"ahh bushido spielt hier"
"jaa aber auf hordeseite du n4p" usw..
"wer ist bushido" <- ein irnoieversuch.. ach hab ich gelacht.. -.-
blabla.. >.<
nervte zimlich..
nja das is nicht mehr aktuell..
wie auch immer..
er spielt..
aber wo und so is doch egal
aber wenn man weis welchen sever / alli oder horde / rasse / klasse..
es gibt trotzdem noch 1000ende von dieser gattung..
sonst fällt mir keiner ein..
und mir isses eig auch wayne^^

mfg


----------



## nalcarya (20. November 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> du verallgemeinerst sein verhalten...
> das hab ich vorher über bushido auch gesagt weil ich hiphop scheiße finde, aber als ich das interview gesehn hab, is mir aufgefallen das nicht alle hopper ärsche sind. du hast aber anscheinend nichts davon gelernt und wie eben gesagt überträgst du sein verhalten auf alle metaller... dumm...
> 
> 
> ...


Genau das gleiche wollt ich dazu auch sagen ^^


----------



## strombrath (20. November 2007)

jonathan davis der sänger von korn spielt auch


----------



## sko1970 (20. November 2007)

schwarzenegger spielt auch....hab letztens CONAN rumlaufen gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (20. November 2007)

schwarzenegger spielt auch....hab letztens CONAN rumlaufen gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sko1970 (20. November 2007)

ups sry  doppelpost


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. November 2007)

> Janett Biedermann



Glaube das sie wenn überhaupt mal ´´gezockt´´ hat, ist das schon eine Weile her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das war dann sowieso nur Imagepflege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Bushido kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mir bei ihm nicht sicher bin ob er zockt halte das aber viel warscheinlicher als bei Jeanette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Imbachar (20. November 2007)

Bushido oder Jeanette Biedermann    

UND ICH NATÜRLICH!!!!!


----------



## dart0r (20. November 2007)

Gorslaughter schrieb:


> Die arme mia rose nur weil die ein pornstar ist... die arme...^^



Blizzard hat Angst, damit sie nicht kleine Jungs verführt um sich dann mit ihnen zutreffen und ma zu pimpern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da hat blizz das richtige getan

mfg


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche wollt ich dazu auch sagen ^^


ich fühle mich geehrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TVMRoentgen (22. November 2007)

Jan Hegenberg zockt auch WoW. Is nen deutscher Sänger.


----------



## ^Mike.S (22. November 2007)

Yvonne Catterfeld spielt eine Menschen oder Nachtelf-Priesterin.

Sie hieß Schutzengel oder sowas in der Art, gab auch me nen von ihr bestätigten Armory-Link dazu.


----------



## Grimmrog (22. November 2007)

Also zu dem mit mia rose würde ich eins sagen, da es sicher nen Künstlername ist, der dann ausschließllich in Verbindung mit ihren Filmchen steht, dürfte Sie Ihn ja nicht benutzen laut Blizz' AGB´s, aber ansonsten ziemlich übertrieben die Aktion. solll sie halt den Charnamen ändern und gut, Sperre darf sie ja eigentlich nur nach regelvertößen bekommen, wenn sie z.B. Ingame werbung für ihre Filme acht, ansonsten hätt ich blizzards Begründung gern mal gehört? Vllt:"Wir wollen dich im Fernsehn sehen, net in unserem Game".

Ansonsten ganz Klar, daß Wayne auch Spielt, der steht als schurke immer hinter mir, und wer mich nervt wird an Ihn weiter gereicht.

Aber ich finds gut, wenn auch ne Menge Promis WoW spielen, dann habens die ganzen ANTi-WoW ler aus Tv und politik viel schwerer es anden zu vermiesen XD, aber eigentlich ist deren gelaber ja auch für den Schurken


----------



## Makku (22. November 2007)

Wieso darf Mia Rose ned spielen, aber Michaela Schaffrath? (sagte ein Vorposter!!!)

Und wieso spielt die mit Axel Stein auf "meinem" Server??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nu vermute ich hinter jedem Spieler auf´m Mithrilorden den Axel oder die Gina...äh die Michaela ^^
supi..toll... naja...egal


----------



## Crystania (22. November 2007)

Ich glaub das Jan Hegenberg WoW zockt is wohl mehr als klar XD 

Die Horde rennt *tralalalala* ^^


----------



## Gronwell (22. November 2007)

Ich finde es ein wenig übertrieben sich wegen Mia Rose so aufzuregen und Bushido dann als harmlos hinzustellen. Egal wie er nun im Interview war, als Musiker sind es vorallem die Texte die zählen und die sind ja nun alles andere als Tageslichttauglich. Da würde ich eher ihn sperren wegen Jugendgefährdung, als mia rose. Da liegt nämlich auch das Problem, ein "nettes" Interview und er kann so schlimm gar nicht mehr sein, dazu sage ich nur, Hitler wurde 1938 auch von der Time zum Mann des Jahres gekürt.


----------



## Dinah (22. November 2007)

Tidoc schrieb:


> So ein Schlagerkackb00n


Deine Wortwahl zeugt von geringer sozialer Kompetenz. Solche Beiträge braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Genomchen (22. November 2007)

Also ich hab irgendwo gelesen, daß Osama Bin Laden ne 70er Schabe zockt, Server unbekannt.


----------



## Finsterniss (22. November 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich finde es ein wenig übertrieben sich wegen Mia Rose so aufzuregen und Bushido dann als harmlos hinzustellen. Egal wie er nun im Interview war, als Musiker sind es vorallem die Texte die zählen und die sind ja nun alles andere als Tageslichttauglich. Da würde ich eher ihn sperren wegen Jugendgefährdung, als mia rose. Da liegt nämlich auch das Problem, ein "nettes" Interview und er kann so schlimm gar nicht mehr sein, dazu sage ich nur, Hitler wurde 1938 auch von der Time zum Mann des Jahres gekürt.



Bin für ne Free Mia Bewegung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wat Bushido angeht, ich mag Ihn nicht. Aber er ist nen Kerl ausm Leben, soviel steht fest. Das ist auch das was Ihn mehr oder minder nett macht.

Ihn mit Adi zu vergleichen ist allerdings unter aller Sau! Denn du willst sicher auch nen Bush auf einer Stufe stehen. Wie dem auch sei, die Time wusste was sie damals tat, denn in dem Jahr war er der Mann des Jahres.


----------



## Solostraran (22. November 2007)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich hörte Chuck Norris soll auch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem er mit seinem Level 3 Priest Illidan gelegt hatte, hat er's wieder sein lassen.


----------



## Gronwell (22. November 2007)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Bin für ne Free Mia Bewegung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich habe nicht ihn mit Hitler verglichen, sondern nur die Art des Umgangs mit ihm. Außen Hui, innen Pfui.

Man muss sich nur einmal die Songtexte anschauen und dann hat es sich auch mit dem "nett".


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. November 2007)

mr t: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLlCfC0bu6Q
william shattner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykb2A4FtyHQ


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht ihn mit Hitler verglichen, sondern nur die Art des Umgangs mit ihm. Außen Hui, innen Pfui.
> 
> Man muss sich nur einmal die Songtexte anschauen und dann hat es sich auch mit dem "nett".



Die meisten texte die Bushido rappt hat er sowieso nicht erlebt und ich kann jetz auch ein Musikern sien und in jedem 2ten Lieb von abstechen und dealen erzählen und privat trotzdem ne extrem nette persöhnlichkeit sein das ist nur wie die Leute einen sehn wollen wie Bushido jetz nich verteidigen da er mir pers. auch unsympatisch ist.


----------



## Gronwell (22. November 2007)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Die meisten texte die Bushido rappt hat er sowieso nicht erlebt und ich kann jetz auch ein Musikern sien und in jedem 2ten Lieb von abstechen und dealen erzählen und privat trotzdem ne extrem nette persöhnlichkeit sein das ist nur wie die Leute einen sehn wollen wie Bushido jetz nich verteidigen da er mir pers. auch unsympatisch ist.




Ich bin sicher, dass er die meisten Sachen, von denen er sing, rappt, was auch immer, nicht selbst erlebt hat und ich bilde mir auch nicht ein, über ihn persönlich etwas sagen zu können, ich kenne ihn nicht. Nur steht er halt nicht als Privatperson in der Öffentlichkeit, sondern als Musiker und muss sich daher auch seine Texte zurechnen lassen.


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Ich bin sicher, dass er die meisten Sachen, von denen er sing, rappt, was auch immer, nicht selbst erlebt hat und ich bilde mir auch nicht ein, über ihn persönlich etwas sagen zu können, ich kenne ihn nicht. Nur steht er halt nicht als Privatperson in der Öffentlichkeit, sondern als Musiker und muss sich daher auch seine Texte zurechnen lassen.



und eben deshalb passt dein satz außen hui innen pfui nicht ganz aber was soll wieder B2T


----------



## youngceaser (2. Januar 2009)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> jeanett beider mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


omg 1. blöde vorurteile 2. lern deutsch



Lurock schrieb:


> du verallgemeinerst sein verhalten...
> das hab ich vorher über bushido auch gesagt weil ich hiphop scheiße finde, aber als ich das interview gesehn hab, is mir aufgefallen das nicht alle hopper ärsche sind. du hast aber anscheinend nichts davon gelernt und wie eben gesagt überträgst du sein verhalten auf alle metaller... dumm...
> 
> 
> ...


er überträgt das verhalten in keinster weise auf alle er sagt nur "der mettaller typ" weil er den namen nicht weis 



sko1970 schrieb:


> ups sry  doppelpost


falsch 3fach post du depp



Crystania schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Jan Hegenberg WoW zockt is wohl mehr als klar XD
> 
> Die Horde rennt *tralalalala* ^^


im buffed magazin stand aber in nem interview drin das er nur ally chars hat


----------



## d3faultPlayer (2. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ganze interview würde nur 2 minuten dauern wenn er nur die wörter
> 
> fuc|< und motherfuc|<er weggelassen hätte ... aber naja
> ich hoff ich seh ihn mal und hau ihn mal so richtig breit
> ...





wobei dieser sänger eher eine Ausnahme ist^^

ich kenne da so einige metaller/sänger, die durchaus "geordnet" sprechen (eine Ausnahme ist natürlich Ozzy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

btt : im buffed-Magazin stehen manche Berühmtheiten ^^

edith kam grade mit einer torte in der hand rein, sagte, dass Smudo und Thomas D. auch spielen,  und haute sich die torte an die Stirn


----------



## Doomsta (2. Januar 2009)

ICH spiele WoW, hoffemal des ich promi genug bin XDDD


----------



## Rappi (2. Januar 2009)

Hier übrigens nochmal der Bushido-Link

http://www.wow.chibineko.de/wordpress/wp-c...avo_bushido.jpg


----------



## eksirf (2. Januar 2009)

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/digitale-w...ame,page=0.html


----------



## Barbossa94 (2. Januar 2009)

hmm......

die meisten wollen hier glaub ich nur server-werbung machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathgnom (2. Januar 2009)

Spielt nicht einer von blind guardinans?


----------



## Dyrilon (2. Januar 2009)

Deathgnom schrieb:


> Spielt nicht einer von blind guardinans?



auch wenn es Blind Guardian heißt, 

Du hast Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt ich auch gerade eben schreiben. Hat er damals bei Giga WoW erzählt als sie dort einen Auftritt hatten.


----------



## Lakor (2. Januar 2009)

Wollte ich grade sagen; spielen die nicht sogar alle?^^


----------



## Lowstar (2. Januar 2009)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> jeanett beider mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/hug DeutscheSprache
*bling* [make love not warcraft]


----------



## Dragó82 (2. Januar 2009)

Das die Mia da gesperrt liegt nicht daran das sie Pornos macht sondern daran das sie ein Wow Porno gemacht hat und dafür im Spiel geworben hat . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also so verkehrt war die sperrung schon nicht.

In einem Interview sagte mal WWE Superstar Randy Ortan das er und einige andere bei der WWE zusammen auf einem Server Wow spielen würden, weis aber nicht ob die das noch machen oder obs nur ein PR gag war. Aber hätte was WWE Wrestler im Duell gegenüber zu haben .^^


----------



## MR K (2. Januar 2009)

Jan Hegenberg spielt----mein lieblingsmusiker


----------



## Symmetry (2. Januar 2009)

Der Alestorm sänger 

Chris Bowes spielt WoW....


----------



## gunny (2. Januar 2009)

> WWE Superstar Randy Ortan


 *hust batse klatscht ihn um sobald er aus der rea draußen is*
zumindest im ring ^^

btt ozzy spielt wow


----------



## linkoa (2. Januar 2009)

Chuck Norris spielt WoW
und er hat einen lvl 100-char^^


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

MR schrieb:


> Jan Hegenberg spielt----mein lieblingsmusiker


Der auf jedem fall:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X12hfhsP6sk


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

linkoa schrieb:


> Chuck Norris spielt WoW
> und er hat einen lvl 100-char^^


nein nur level 11 
gugst du: http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined


----------



## elrazzor (2. Januar 2009)

es gab nen bericht das yvonne catterfeld den char schutzengel auf dem server lothar spielt^^das der einzige promi von dem ich weiss und bestätigt hatte sie das auch


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (2. Januar 2009)

Otto... hab ich mal im buffed-Magazin gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Wer noch alles Otto, Mushido, Yvone catterfeld warum nicht George bush?


----------



## Lowstar (2. Januar 2009)

elrazzor schrieb:


> es gab nen bericht das yvonne catterfeld den char schutzengel auf dem server lothar spielt^^das der einzige promi von dem ich weiss und bestätigt hatte sie das auch



wtf o.O 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Schutzengel


----------



## Greshnak (2. Januar 2009)

Lowstar schrieb:


> wtf o.O
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Schutzengel




is die das nun wirklich


----------



## Thunderlady (3. Januar 2009)

Für Alle die Brüllen das es Unfair wär das Mia Rose ( die Pornotusse da) Wegen ihres Jobs gebannt wurde hier ma en Wikiquote!






> Mia unterzog sich im Juni 2006 einer Nasenoperation. Sie ist bekannt für ihre Rolle in den Episoden 2 und 3 (Season 1) der Reihe Whorecraft und gleichzeitig eine Spielerin in World of Warcraft. Im August 2007 wurde bekannt, dass Rose nicht mehr bei World of Warcraft mitspielen darf. Ihr Account wurde von Blizzard Entertainment gesperrt. Grund für die Sperrung ist nicht, wie fälschlicherweise oft angenommen wird, ihre Arbeit als Pornodarstellerin für Whorecraft, sondern das sog. Account-Sharing, welches durch die AGB von Blizzard Entertainment nicht erlaubt ist. Sie hat den Account laut eigener Aussage von einem Bekannten übernommen und war nie wirklich der Besitzer des Accounts.


----------



## Thunderlady (3. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Wer noch alles Otto, *B*ushido, Yvone catterfeld warum nicht George bush?




Fixed du naja lassen wir das wie ist das man soll den musikgeschmack von anderen repsektieren??

Ausserdem is der mir lieber da er noch halbwegs IQ hat net wie so ein BRÜLLENDER RANDALIERENDER MEATLER!


----------



## Neotrion (3. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mal G.W.Bush gecampt, der war so ein Kackboon ey.


----------



## Lowstar (3. Januar 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> is die das nun wirklich



kP ;D 
mein lösungsvorschlag für dich: char erstellen ==> fragen =D
mich persönlich interessiert es jetzt nicht soooo brennend dafür, weils vllt nicht die art von promi ist, die mich interessiert.


----------



## Greshnak (3. Januar 2009)

Lowstar schrieb:


> kP ;D
> mein lösungsvorschlag für dich: char erstellen ==> fragen =D
> mich persönlich interessiert es jetzt nicht soooo brennend dafür, weils vllt nicht die art von promi ist, die mich interessiert.




mit pech is die person mies und sagt ja, aber ich find den server nichma ^^


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Fixed du naja lassen wir das wie ist das man soll den musikgeschmack von anderen repsektieren??
> 
> Ausserdem is der mir lieber da er noch halbwegs IQ hat net wie so ein BRÜLLENDER RANDALIERENDER MEATLER!


mir liegt grade so ein geiler IQ witz auf der zunge der würde sogar Larminas IQ witz mit der wolke übertreffen aber nö ich lass das lieber mal ich muss mich ja nicht auf Pussidos Niveau runterlassen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. Januar 2009)

Lowstar schrieb:


> kP ;D
> mein lösungsvorschlag für dich: char erstellen ==> fragen =D
> mich persönlich interessiert es jetzt nicht soooo brennend dafür, weils vllt nicht die art von promi ist, die mich interessiert.



Wenn sies wirklich sein würde und man fragen würde ,dann
glaube ich würde sie nein sagen. Geflame und so...


----------



## Oogieboogie (3. Januar 2009)

es ist ja so, dass mia rose wegen angeblichen accountsharings gebannt wurde, weil die den account eines bekannten übernahm...das konnte sie sogar teilweise nachvollziehen

ansonsten falls das echt nur ein vorwand war wurde sie bestimmt nicht gebannt, weil sie pornodarstellerin ist, sondern eher, weil sie explizit in der reihe "world of whorecraft" mitspielte, die wegen ein paar klagen blizzards bezüglich einer namensadaption in whorelore umbenannt wurde


b2t: ich kenne jetzt keinen promi, der spielt, und ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich das auch nicht besonders. denn das ist dann halt ein hobby von diesen leuten und ich denke das wäre extrem nerfig, wenn man dauernd von irgendwelchen "allyslayer"n oder "shádôwdèàth"s angeschrieben wird, ob man denn wirklich DER promi sei usw
darum: lasst die leute doch ihrem hobby fröhnen und ihr spiel spielen... denn was ist daran besonders, dass bushido wow spielt? schließlich spielt michael ballack fußball, ob man es glaubt oder nicht


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Ich verstehe das phänomen Promi allgemein nicht...Ich will und wollte nie wissen was irgendwer der Irgendwo wohnt seinem Privatleben macht oder nicht


----------



## Rhokan (3. Januar 2009)

Bei der Menge fang ich ja gleich an, bei jedem Alli den ich ganke, zu hoffen das es Schäuble war



> Fixed du naja lassen wir das wie ist das man soll den musikgeschmack von anderen repsektieren??
> 
> Ausserdem is der mir lieber da er noch halbwegs IQ hat net wie so ein BRÜLLENDER RANDALIERENDER MEATLER!



fail.


----------



## rschatten (3. Januar 2009)

Ich bin Promi!


----------



## Lisutari (3. Januar 2009)

Genau wegen solche Kommentare mag ich das buffedforum immer weniger


----------



## yorki88 (3. Januar 2009)

Hab mal gehört das jmd von Rammstein auch mitspielt "glaub ist eher ein gerücht.." aber ic hweiss es nicht vielleicht kann ja einer von den sogenannten "hipp Ä oder die so genannten Metal FÜ ^^ was sagen x) kumpel will das unbedinngt wissen ^^

@ weiss jmd ob n promi aufm server Dethecus / Horde spielt ^^ wäre nice


----------



## yorki88 (3. Januar 2009)

Hab mal gehört das jmd von Rammstein auch mitspielt "glaub ist eher ein gerücht.." aber ic hweiss es nicht vielleicht kann ja einer von den sogenannten "hipp Ä oder die so genannten Metal FÜ ^^ was sagen x) kumpel will das unbedinngt wissen ^^

@ weiss jmd ob n promi aufm server Dethecus / Horde spielt ^^ wäre nice


----------



## Aserin (3. Januar 2009)

Liebe Leute. Es ist doch scheiss egal ob da ein Pornostar,ein Politiker oder ein saenger am anderen ende der Leitung sitzt. Zu yvonne. Reines marketing. Der Rest.. Kennste Wayne? Das sind auch nur Leute die mal ihre Ruhe haben wollen. Warum seid ihr so Wild darauf sie zu treffen in Form einer virtuellen Figur?-.- die sind wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht einmal besonders gut in dem Spiel. Ich kann den ganzen Trubel nicht Verstegen.das sind Leute die zu 98% einfach ein arschglueck mit den Sachen die sie machen haben,hatten. Keine goetter. Also lässt sie in Frieden ihre Freizeit genießen und nicht auchnoch in einem mmorpg Verfolgt werden.


----------



## Seph018 (3. Januar 2009)

Hmm ich finds eigentlich schon interessant.. halt mal sehen wie die so Privat drauf sind.. bei Yvonne zb muss man ja nicht nachm Namen oder so fragen, halt irgendne Noobfrage stellen und die Antwort abwarten
Achja der Metal-typ ist echt geil drauf ^^ auch wenn ich Ally bin und nen Gnom spiele xD


----------



## Brisk7373 (3. Januar 2009)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> jeanett beider mann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


auf deutsch pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (3. Januar 2009)

Schön, na und? Promis spielen wow (mmorpg's)

Das sind Menschen die auch mal ihre ruhe haben wollen klar ises doch mal nett wen man Zb. Otto Walkes als Raidleiter hat (rofl)

aber die wollen doch auch nur ihre Ruhe!Sich mal zurückziehen von ihrem ohnehin kaum Vorhandenen Privatleben!


----------



## Soramac (3. Januar 2009)

Keine Frage: Natürlich mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apsilon (3. Januar 2009)

-killler- schrieb:


> mia rose ^^
> 
> http://www.projectlan.de/news,1,973.htm



des muss ich nicht verstehen oder? Sowas ist mir neu das Blizzard Accounts bannt nur weil sie eine Person nicht mögen?




elrazzor schrieb:


> es gab nen bericht das yvonne catterfeld den char schutzengel auf dem server lothar spielt^^das der einzige promi von dem ich weiss und bestätigt hatte sie das auch



Hehe, das weiss ich noch. Als das rauskam bin ich auf den Server gegangen und du weisst gar nicht wie die Hölle da los war. Falls du auch da warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Überall lvl1 jedes Gebiet. Krank ^^


----------



## -Misanthrop- (3. Januar 2009)

> jeanett beider mann biggrin.gif die will ich mal sehen wenn die asurüstung anzeiht...og dass is stoof und des schwer erüssi stoff sieht schöner aus dass nehme ich






Lowstar schrieb:


> /hug DeutscheSprache
> *bling* [make love not warcraft]



MADE MY DAY  Lowstar! x'D

Danke... !
wer den erfolg kennt sollte es auch verstehen *g*


----------



## Balain (3. Januar 2009)

athene.


----------



## Nekrophilia (3. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, daß einer von den beiden Tokio Hotel Brüdern spielt, (welcher ist mir entfallen, ich glaube aber es war der Sänger), offen zugegeben in einem Interview, gespielt wird meistens in den Tourbussen auf nem Laptop, wo und wer er ist hab ich keine Ahnung, ist mir auch egal.


----------



## REALER (3. Januar 2009)

otto walkes und sein sohn zoggen auch haben sogar ne gilde habe ich gehört wo weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## _Gringo_ (3. Januar 2009)

Nekrophilia schrieb:


> Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, daß einer von den beiden Tokio Hotel Brüdern spielt, (welcher ist mir entfallen, ich glaube aber es war der Sänger), offen zugegeben in einem Interview, gespielt wird meistens in den Tourbussen auf nem Laptop, wo und wer er ist hab ich keine Ahnung, ist mir auch egal.




Name und Server? Der wird gegankt bis er anfängt zu weinen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So lange bis er nen Strick nimmt und sich am nächsten Balken aufknüpft, dann hat Deutschland endlich wieder Ruhe!


----------



## Marius K (3. Januar 2009)

_Gringo_ : Du bist so eben mein bester freund geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 TOD Tokio Hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (3. Januar 2009)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Name und Server? Der wird gegankt bis er anfängt zu weinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da würd ich sofort mitmachen (auch wenn ich transferkosten zahlen müsste)


----------



## youngceaser (3. Januar 2009)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Name und Server? Der wird gegankt bis er anfängt zu weinen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


lol ich sags mal so ich mag sie auch nicht besonders nicht mein musik geschmack usw. aber eins musst du mal sehen die sind mit deutscher musik auch in den USA erfolgreich mir fallen da nicht so viele bands oder sänger ein Falco und Rammstein und des wars dannn glaube ich auch. Und ich will keiner der jetzt mit irgendwelchen deutschen kommt die englisch singen des ist nämlich der springende punkte komm mal mit deutschem text in dem ausland weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (3. Januar 2009)

bushido,blind guardian,jens nowotny....das sind die einzigen von denen ich es wirklich weiss und das auch nur weil die dazu im buffed magazin interviewt wurden.
mich hat zwar mal im game einer vollgelabert und behauptet er wäre ralf schumacher aber das glaube ich nicht daß er das wirklich war und wenn doch ist es auch egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (3. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol ich sags mal so ich mag sie auch nicht besonders nicht mein musik geschmack usw. aber eins musst du mal sehen die sind mit deutscher musik auch in den USA erfolgreich mir fallen da nicht so viele bands oder sänger ein Falco und Rammstein und des wars dannn glaube ich auch. Und ich will keiner der jetzt mit irgendwelchen deutschen kommt die englisch singen des ist nämlich der springende punkte komm mal mit deutschem text in dem ausland weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 das ist ja so nicht richtig....die deppen von tokio hotel haben doch extra für den amerikanischen markt ihren ganzen schrott nochmal neu aufgenommen in englischer sprache und haben auch nur damit erfolg in den USA.....nicht mit der deutschen version.


----------



## Drazmodaan (3. Januar 2009)

Zum Thema Mia Rose und so...


"Sie ist bekannt für ihre Rolle in den Episoden 2 und 3 (Season 1) der Reihe Whorecraft und gleichzeitig eine Spielerin in World of Warcraft. Im August 2007 wurde bekannt, dass Rose nicht mehr bei World of Warcraft mitspielen darf. Ihr Account wurde von Blizzard Entertainment gesperrt. Grund für die Sperrung ist nicht, wie fälschlicherweise oft angenommen wird, ihre Arbeit als Pornodarstellerin für Whorecraft, sondern das sog. Account-Sharing, welches durch die AGB von Blizzard Entertainment nicht erlaubt ist. Sie hat den Account laut eigener Aussage von einem Bekannten übernommen und war nie wirklich der Besitzer des Accounts."

Wikipedia...


----------



## Kighlander (3. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie fällt mir nur ein:

*ICH BIN EIN STAR, HOLT MICH HIER RAUS !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hordeman187 (3. Januar 2009)

ich hab in einem interview gesehen das 
jens nowotny(ex-nationalspieler und bundeliga profi) zockt!
per mertesacker hat es auch mal probiert aber er sagt das er leider nicht so viel zeit für das game hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zagron666 (3. Januar 2009)

Averageman schrieb:


> Ich spiele, reicht das nicht? Bin der Hyperceleb!



Du bist Mr.Crapichbineinnoob!


----------



## Abychef (3. Januar 2009)

Lakor schrieb:


> Wollte ich grade sagen; spielen die nicht sogar alle?^^



Ich glaube alle bis auf den Sänger spiel(t)en das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildekin (3. Januar 2009)

Jesper Strömblad ----Gitarrist von InFlames 
zoggt auch.

der hat sogar das Logo der Horde auf seiner E-Gitarre xD


mfg wildekin


----------



## Sinned321 (3. Januar 2009)

Mila Kunis spielt auch WoW hier ein Youtube Video wo sie bissl darüber erzählt


----------



## Depak (3. Januar 2009)

Thomas D (Ork Kriger) und Smudo (Nachtelf Schurke), wenn man den Medien glauben darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flummel1 (3. Januar 2009)

Also Mia rose wurde geband....ist aber auf dem realm die ewige wacht wieder ansprechbar zurzeit spielt sie 80 mage........


----------



## Nimbe (3. Januar 2009)

dart0r schrieb:


> Blizzard hat Angst, damit sie nicht kleine Jungs verführt um sich dann mit ihnen zutreffen und ma zu pimpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich hät nix dagegen  mich mal mit der zu treffen^^  aber im rl net wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (3. Januar 2009)

eksirf schrieb:


> http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/digitale-w...ame,page=0.html



das beste ist ja wohl das Robin Williams Battlefield 2 zockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (3. Januar 2009)

Leonalis schrieb:


> das beste ist ja wohl das Robin Williams Battlefield 2 zockt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Robin williams is geil das will ich mal sehn wie der BF2 spielt gegen den will ich auch mal spielen.

Hab ichs doch gesagt das Elton spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmog (3. Januar 2009)

flummel schrieb:


> Also Mia rose wurde geband....ist aber auf dem realm die ewige wacht wieder ansprechbar zurzeit spielt sie 80 mage........



Ich bezweifel seeehr stark dass eine US-amerikanische Pornodarstellerin auf einem Deutschen Server spielt...


----------



## Drazmodaan (5. Januar 2009)

Schmog schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel seeehr stark dass eine US-amerikanische Pornodarstellerin auf einem Deutschen Server spielt...





Der Satz wäre was für ne Sig.^^ 

Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StolenTheRogue (5. Januar 2009)

ich habe gehört das bushido ingame sowie spielerisch genauso suckt wie seine mucke hrhrhr .


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bushido kann sich wenigstens normal unterhalten - redet von seinen chars ganz normal
> das er raidet bla bla
> bei dem metal typen da -
> oh man i fu** the ally - man im so fu**ing good bla bla bla



ok, einigen wir und dadrauf, dass man sich mit Bushido besser unterhalten kann (wer immer das will) und dafür die Metal-Typen die besser Musik machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok, einigen wir und dadrauf, dass man sich mit Bushido besser unterhalten kann (wer immer das will) und dafür die Metal-Typen die besser Musik machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok, einigen wir und dadrauf, dass man sich mit Bushido besser unterhalten kann (wer immer das will) und dafür die Metal-Typen die besser Musik machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geschrieben wurde meines vor über 1 jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin noch immer nicht auf metal umgestiegen, darum sag ich mal NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## phexus (5. Januar 2009)

Balain schrieb:


> athene.


auch gebannt.


----------



## Sir Wagi (5. Januar 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> Ich hörte Chuck Norris soll auch spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Chuck Norris spielt Hogger !
Zeitgleich auf allen Servern !!! ^^


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ok, einigen wir und dadrauf, dass man sich mit Bushido nicht besser unterhalten kann (wer immer das will? Ich ganz bestimmt nicht ) und dafür die Metal-Typen die besser Musik machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 So is das richtich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthros (5. Januar 2009)

Wurde schon gesagt das die Jungs von Blind Guardian zocken ?

bis auf den Sänger der zockt dafür Schach,vllt hilft er den anderen immer beim Kara Schach^^


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (5. Januar 2009)

Mr. T spielt einen Nachtelf-Irokesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Cestus3Gorn schrieb:


> Mr. T spielt einen Nachtelf-Irokesen^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quelle ?


----------



## Aratosao (5. Januar 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Duden




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (5. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Quelle ?


Stimmt, nur weil er werbung dafür macht heist das noch lange nicht das er das auch Spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (5. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur weil er werbung dafür macht heist das noch lange nicht das er das auch Spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Heidi Klum ernährt sich nicht ausschliesslich von Katjes ? ^^


----------



## mark_renton (5. Januar 2009)

Ne nur wenns se nicht gerade beim Maci sitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (5. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> So ein Schlagerkackb00n


xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## July (5. Januar 2009)

rschatten schrieb:


> Ich bin Promi!




falsch, DU bist deutschland!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (5. Januar 2009)

ChopDaOpossum schrieb:


> Bushido und die Catterfeld fallen mir Spontn ein ach ja und ICH!!



Also Yvonne Catterfeld hatte eine Mensch Magierin auf dem Server Lothar mit den namen Sonnenschein, als sie dann niemand mitnehmen wollte raiden (sie wollte die t2 schultern haben) hat sie ihre identität veröffentlicht, was natürlich zu großem andrang geführt hat
ob sie noch spielt? kA


Bushido spielt nen undead rogue auf dem server proudmoore


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> Bushido spielt nen undead rogue auf dem server proudmoore


Ehrlich gesagt wundert mich das jetzt nicht....


----------



## war_locker (5. Januar 2009)

Bushido spielt auf Norganon(kA wie man den server schreibt^^)

quelle: mein Klassenkammerad


----------



## Drakthas (5. Januar 2009)

Johnny R.^^ is zumindest nen Promi des E-Sport


----------



## Lillyan (5. Januar 2009)

Bushido spielt auf ZdC. Quelle? Mein Fußpfleger...

Ich wollte damit sagen, dass es wohl zuverlässigere Quellen gibt als den eigenen Bekanntenkreis und wenn die Promis es nicht selbst an die große Glocke hängen, dann laßt sie doch bitte einfach in Ruhe spielen. Es wird schon seine Gründe haben, dass sies nicht jedem auf die Nase binden.


----------



## Silenzz (5. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte fragen, in welcher Buffedshow Bushido Interviewt wurde..


----------



## Kurta (6. Januar 2009)

Bushido lololololol , erinner mich noch das der mal gesagt hat das den niemand im TS bis jetz erkannt hat, bei der bescheuertej stimme kann ich dem das net abkaufen xD lololol.
Spielen bestimmte sehr viele die ein bisschen ahnung von PC haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (6. Januar 2009)

Es ist in der Tat nicht so, dass Bushido die ganze Zeit mit seiner "bescheuertej stimme" spricht, sondern sich durchaus normal artikulieren kann...


----------



## Silenzz (6. Januar 2009)

und kann mir jmd. ne antwort auf meine Frage geben..?


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat nicht so, dass Bushido die ganze Zeit mit seiner "bescheuertej stimme" spricht, sondern sich durchaus normal artikulieren kann...


anders als der mettalertyp in dem vieo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Silenzz schrieb:


> und kann mir jmd. ne antwort auf meine Frage geben..?


ne aber wie wäre es wenn du einfach mal dursschaust oder vlt mal per google suchst


----------



## Würmchen (6. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> So ein Schlagerkackb00n



lol

also Peter kraus ist aus den Urzeiten der Deutschen Musik, da gab es noch kein schlager, bekannt geworden ist er eher durch rock'n'roll und seine Filme wie es hat damal zu Peter Alexander's Zeiten so war, da hat Karell gott auch noch die Biene Maja gesungen und keine Deutsch/polnische Punk band


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich wollte fragen, in welcher Buffedshow Bushido Interviewt wurde..






Silenzz schrieb:


> und kann mir jmd. ne antwort auf meine Frage geben..?


GOOGLE HAT des in weniger als 1ner minute ausgespuckt also einfach mal en bissel kopfanstellen und selebr suchen


----------



## Animos93 (6. Januar 2009)

LoL Bushido wurde glaubich schon 100mal gesagt...
Um was halbwegs sinnvolles hier auch beizutragen:
Als Buffed mal mit Elton gesprochen hat erwähnte er, dass er gerne mal WoW zocken würde aber zu wenig Zeit hat. 

Die Frage war zwar wer zockt WoW aber ich finds auch recht interessant wer sich dafür interessiert


----------



## Würmchen (6. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> im buffed magazin stand aber in nem interview drin das er nur ally chars hat



und die horde rennt von ihm weg oder ihm hinter her ^^ ist doch gleich


----------



## Thamann (6. Januar 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> Also Yvonne Catterfeld hatte eine Mensch Magierin auf dem Server Lothar mit den namen Sonnenschein, als sie dann niemand mitnehmen wollte raiden (sie wollte die t2 schultern haben) hat sie ihre identität veröffentlicht, was natürlich zu großem andrang geführt hat
> ob sie noch spielt? kA
> 
> 
> Bushido spielt nen undead rogue auf dem server proudmoore




Bitte lest doch mal die ersten 8 seiten auf jeder seite fängt einer von neuem an "Hey Catterfeld spielt nen Mage Namens Schutzengel auf Lothar" und "Bushido spielt nen schurken auf Proudmoore"

Boa hier sind mindestens 5 seiten nur wiederholung über die beiden


----------



## Dropz (6. Januar 2009)

Volljin schrieb:


> Bushido Janett Biedermann


Von Bushido wusste ich das.aber spielt Janett echt WoW o.O


----------



## Malakas (6. Januar 2009)

Bushido kenn ich, das ist der Pseudoganster mit identitäskonflikt. Hammerharterbursche ... privat bestimmt ein netter. Musikalischgesehn eher was für testosterongeplagte teenies mit Gelhaaren und zu engen T-shirts.

Die andere, Catterfield musst ich googlen. Die ist angeblich Schauspielerin ... ich kenn kein Film von ihr, Hab aber gesehn das der Bohlen ein Album von ihr produziert hat. Sagt eigetnlich auch schon alles .

sind das heutzutage wirklich Menschen die man als Promis bezeichnet ?!? ich bin entsetzt ...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (6. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß spielt Jens Nowotny auch wow,weiß aber nicht welchen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[br]Fütter Mich!


----------



## Batrion (6. Januar 2009)

Kaammi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß spielt Jens Nowotny auch wow,weiß aber nicht welchen server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig
Ich weiss auch nicht auf welchem Server aber der spielt, guckt ihr keine Buffedshow?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. Januar 2009)

Malakas schrieb:


> Bushido kenn ich, das ist der Pseudoganster mit identitäskonflikt. Hammerharterbursche ... privat bestimmt ein netter. Musikalischgesehn eher was für testosterongeplagte teenies mit Gelhaaren und zu engen T-shirts.
> 
> Die andere, Catterfield musst ich googlen. Die ist angeblich Schauspielerin ... ich kenn kein Film von ihr, Hab aber gesehn das der Bohlen ein Album von ihr produziert hat. Sagt eigetnlich auch schon alles .
> 
> ...


Ich würde Mushido auch nicht als Promi bezeichnen.


----------



## Nimophelio (6. Januar 2009)

Jens Nowonty, Yvonne Catterfield, Bushido, Jeanette Biedermann und der amerikanische Sprecher von Eduard bei Full Metal Alchemist. Oder Edhard er Typ eben ^^'.


----------



## youngceaser (6. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich würde Mushido auch nicht als Promi bezeichnen.


ach bin zwar kein bushido fan aber der war echt nicht lustig


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Januar 2009)

Musste heute feststellen, dass Kool Savas auf meinem Server spielt. Er und seine Gilde haben ein Video gedreht und ich musste zweimal hinschauen, bevor ich es glauben konne.
Und ja, er spielt Allianz.


----------



## Xyliandra (21. Januar 2009)

jo das is mir letztens auch passiert Oo ... gildenfotos von gilden bei xchar angeguckt .... dann nochmal angeguckt... dann nochmal und hab gemerkt dass Ðelda kein anderer als Jimmy Blue ist... mag den zwar nich aber hey "promi" bleibt promi


argh link wollt ich posten is in xchar aber nich mehr da -.-


----------



## Xeyji (21. Januar 2009)

Xyliandra schrieb:


> jo das is mir letztens auch passiert Oo ... gildenfotos von gilden bei xchar angeguckt .... dann nochmal angeguckt... dann nochmal und hab gemerkt dass Ðelda kein anderer als Jimmy Blue ist... mag den zwar nich aber hey "promi" bleibt promi
> 
> 
> argh link wollt ich posten is in xchar aber nich mehr da -.-



Ich glaube zu 100%, das diese Person nicht Jimi Blue war, der würde sich glaube ich nicht auf Xchar usw anmelden, damit man ihn zerreißt.
Wenn du mal bei SchülerVZ, Facebook usw schaust, da gibts auch 20 Jimis. Sind die alle echt?!

Mfg Xeyji

PS: Jonathan Davis (KoRn) spielt WoW? Wers weiß, Name und Realm bitte!


----------



## Ol@f (22. Januar 2009)

Roy Mayorga von Stone Sour (früher mal Soulfly) zockt WoW


----------



## barbarella (22. Januar 2009)

hört einfach mal im ts demnächst besser zu ... dann wisst ihr auch mit wem ihr es zu tun habt... 

sehr lustig diese diskussion


----------



## Medulla (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist so, würd ich meinen, die sinnloseste Diskussion hier...


----------



## Kaputtnikov (22. Januar 2009)

Baumstamm schrieb:


> So Hallo erstmal.
> Ich weiß jetzt kommt viel Geflame von wegen "Beitragszahl pushen* und *wen interessierts?*.
> Aber mich interessiert es wirklich.
> Und wenn jemand so ne Antwort wie o.g. schreibt nenne ich das Beitragspushing.
> ...



"Stärnchen" wohl garkeins...


----------



## Malaya (22. Januar 2009)

Xeyji schrieb:


> PS: Jonathan Davis (KoRn) spielt WoW? Wers weiß, Name und Realm bitte!


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...aul&n=Hiver


----------



## vendar (22. Januar 2009)

im zuge eines interviews mit blind guardian über ihren beitrag zu sacred 2 hat einer erwähnt wow zu spielen, aber jetzt ka mehr welcher und wieviele von den drei


----------



## pgag (22. Januar 2009)

Würmchen schrieb:


> lol
> 
> also Peter kraus ist aus den Urzeiten der Deutschen Musik, da gab es noch kein schlager, bekannt geworden ist er eher durch rock'n'roll und seine Filme wie es hat damal zu Peter Alexander's Zeiten so war, da hat Karell gott auch noch die Biene Maja gesungen und keine Deutsch/polnische Punk band



Karell Gott klingt aber wie ne Deutsch/Polnische Punkband   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

Laut Tv spielt Ozzy Ozbourne nen Hexenmeister. Tv wird doch nicht lügen, oder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (22. Januar 2009)

ganz ehrlich...wr ich einer der stars, oda grad bushido würd ich auch net sagen das ichs bin. kb. das mich irgendwelche dreckskiddys spamen wie toll se mich finden und rumschleimen. 
aba die mia rose hätt ich auch ma gern auf meim server=) böses böses blizz^^
da denk ich aba auch...haben die von blizz kein schwanz inna hose oda was? wie kann man einfach n pornosar wie die alde bannen?-.-
ja hab auch nur von der catterfeld und dem boshido  gehört. glaub da war noch irgendwer aba habs wieder vergessen ka. aba is schon ganz lustig wenn nen schulkollege sagt bla wow is scheise, andre spiele sind viel besser und wow spielt e keiner. dann sag ich plötzlich...ähem dein lieblingsstar zoggt


----------



## teroa (22. Januar 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> Bushido spielt nen undead rogue auf dem server proudmoore



den würd ich so lange gangen bis der sein account freiwillig löscht...
nur dumm das ich kein allie char habe,aber nur um den wegzubekomm würd ich ein hochspielen

aber schurke passt zu dem ganz gut mit diebstahl kennt er sich ja bestens aus ,aussehn tut er soweiso wie nen untoter und wenns um fighten geht kommt der auch nur von hinten...


----------



## Gnorfal (22. Januar 2009)

> aber schurke passt zu dem ganz gut mit diebstahl kennt er sich ja bestens aus ,aussehn tut er soweiso wie nen untoter und wenns um fighten geht kommt der auch nur von hinten...


sowas von signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei ich mich frage: Woher wissen die Leute das alles?Rennen Stars wirklich rum und rufen":Ich bin die Catterfeld, suche einen Raid um an meine T2 Schultern zu kommen!"??

Thandrion übrigens wird gespielt von Dieter Bohlen, das würde zumindest meine Antwortsprüche erklären die ich Leuten gebe, die mich um Gold anbetteln oder mich fragen, ob ich sie irgendwo durchziehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Januar 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> wobei ich mich frage: Woher wissen die Leute das alles?Rennen Stars wirklich rum und rufen":Ich bin die Catterfeld, suche einen Raid um an meine T2 Schultern zu kommen!"??


Garantiert nicht?! Stars sind auch nur Menschen und wollen ihre Freizeit genau so genießen wie alle anderen.
Solche Infos findet man in den Medien (wie hier schon oft gesagt wurde: Buffed Magazin), aus der Werbung und - wichtig! - aus Zufällen.
Ich hatte beispielsweise auf meinem ExRealm viel mit Futureman zutun. Wenn er keinen Bock auf Hunter hat, zockt er seinen Druiden (Bär). xD


----------



## Ginny (22. Januar 2009)

youngceaser schrieb:


> lol ich sags mal so ich mag sie auch nicht besonders nicht mein musik geschmack usw. aber eins musst du mal sehen die sind mit deutscher musik auch in den USA erfolgreich mir fallen da nicht so viele bands oder sänger ein Falco und Rammstein und des wars dannn glaube ich auch. Und ich will keiner der jetzt mit irgendwelchen deutschen kommt die englisch singen des ist nämlich der springende punkte komm mal mit deutschem text in dem ausland weit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falco kommt also aus Deutschland? 
Hm und ich bin dem irrglauben erlegen das er aus Österreich kommen würde, wie überaus dumm von mir...


----------



## Kaldreth (22. Januar 2009)

er sagte ja mit deutscher Musik also wahrscheinlich mit deutschen Texten also deutschsprachig! Falco kommt natürulich aus Österreich!


----------



## Mikolomeus (22. Januar 2009)

irgend so ein kackboon deutscher fußballspieler spielt auch WoW... Stand in der Buffed Ausgabe vom Dezember drinnen...

MfG


----------



## Tomratz (22. Januar 2009)

Falco kam aus Österreich.
Der gute ist leider schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr unter uns.


----------



## Xtremchen (22. Januar 2009)

Mir ist mal Hans Söllner beim Kräuter farmen begegnet. Hab nen Hordi vor ner Blume verdroschen. Da kommt unerwartet ein Dudu von oben, schnappt sich meine Beute und meinte er ist Hans Söllner und braucht das Kraut!?!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (22. Januar 2009)

Xtremchen schrieb:


> Mir ist mal Hans Söllner beim Kräuter farmen begegnet. Hab nen Hordi vor ner Blume verdroschen. Da kommt unerwartet ein Dudu von oben, schnappt sich meine Beute und meinte er ist Hans Söllner und braucht das Kraut!?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich lach immernoch. ^^


Mfg Æxo


----------



## Subai (27. Januar 2009)

Mia Rose wurde nach wikipedia egen accountsharring gesperrt vllt auch nur ne ausrede von dem der sie gesperrt hat weil es wohl selbst bei blizz so ne dummen konservativen Republikaner gibt
lmfao  der erste teil von dem porno warcraft (whorecraft ) was hier schon besprochen wurde heisst "rogues do it from behind" xD


----------



## RoGash (27. Januar 2009)

Jens Nowotny, stand in der buffed sogar mal drinne...
und die typen von blind guardian, aber von denen nur 2 oder so^^


----------



## Lefrondon (27. Januar 2009)

Sry falls das heir schon gesagt wurde, aber das --> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Schutzengel ist laut PC Games der CHar von Yvonne Catterfeld.


----------



## juri94 (27. Januar 2009)

pocher.... wenn den noch niemand genannt hat


----------



## RoGash (27. Januar 2009)

Mr. T
Wee-Man
Smudo und der andere
und all die, die in WoW fernseh-spots zu sehen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (27. Januar 2009)

Herr Latz


----------



## Zeljina (27. Januar 2009)

Bushido is doch schon lange gesperrt, der hat den Typen, denen er die Musik geklaut hat auch direkt die WoW Accs mitgenommen.


----------



## Dreet (27. Januar 2009)

> den würd ich so lange gangen bis der sein account freiwillig löscht...
> nur dumm das ich kein allie char habe,aber nur um den wegzubekomm würd ich ein hochspielen
> 
> aber schurke passt zu dem ganz gut mit diebstahl kennt er sich ja bestens aus ,aussehn tut er soweiso wie nen untoter und wenns um fighten geht kommt der auch nur von hinten...



lol ganz großes /SIGN und den zu ganken da würde ich mit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (27. Januar 2009)

Ich bin unheimlich Prominent und spiele auch ... 

Meine Adresse gibt es per PN -.-

/vote 4 close


----------



## WilleValle (27. Januar 2009)

Pille22 schrieb:


> Otto (Waalkes) und sein Sohn, soweit ich weiß, spielen die auch WoW und *haben ne Gilde gegründet....*



Wie die wohl heißen mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramius010858 (27. Januar 2009)

Horst Lichter spielt auch, weiß zwar nicht wo und was, aber sicherlich hat er Kochen voll ausgeskillt.


----------



## Vwbully (28. Januar 2009)

meine oma spielt auch


----------



## Monoecus (28. Januar 2009)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hihi, den hätt ich gern als raidleiter im ts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der lustigste Raidleiter der Welt... würd ich auch ma gerne erleben...


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (28. Januar 2009)

eksirf schrieb:


> http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/digitale-w...ame,page=0.html




Elton=Fußball Manager *schnarch*
Collien Fernandes= Everybody's Golf (wen interessiert eine viva moderatorin? PS: viva angestellter != Promi)
Jeanette Biedermann= Sims ("An ihrem Lieblingsspiel "Sims" schätzt sie, dass das soziale Verhalten der Spieler geschult wird"^^ ja die kinder spielen das leben nach was ihnen draußen zu langweilig ist, ja wie toll das sozialverhalten alleine vorm pc geschult werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Yvonne Catterfeld= WoW (eigentliches Thema aber trotzdem stink langweilig, verlässt sie überhaupt noch das haus?, tja ohne Bohlen nichts zu hohlen)
Robin Williams= BF2 (scheiße das ist cool, von ihm hätte man das am wenigsten erwartet und dann auch noch der spruch zum blogger göttlich. mein promigamer 2008/2009)


----------



## Buffelo (20. Oktober 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Und Bushido spielt ganz bestimmt auch net wenn man den siet als er letztens in so einer show auf mtv war wo es über computer spiele ging da wusste der
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich weiß, daß Bushido bei einer der erfolgreichsten Hordengilde auf Proudmoore gespielt hat und zwar heißt die Gilde "Immortal King". Ich weiß auch von seinem Interview, daß er den Server gewechselt hat, weil ihn das gespamme zu heftig wurde nachdem raus kam das er einen Schurken spielte.

Mein Senf


----------



## Maurolotschi (20. Oktober 2009)

Weiss nicht ob jemand das hier schon geschrieben hat...

Auch Vin Diesel spielt World of Warcraft!

Find ich persönlich etwas interessanter als Bushido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (20. Oktober 2009)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob jemand das hier schon geschrieben hat...
> 
> Auch Vin Diesel spielt World of Warcraft!
> 
> ...



spielt vermutlich ein zwerg haha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (20. Oktober 2009)

hier fehlt *die liste!*

Auf Allianz spielen:
Britney Spears ........................... Nachtelfin Jäger (lvl 80)
Sarah Connor ............................ Mensch Paladin (lvl 62)
Stefan Raab .............................. Gnome Magier (lvl 80)
Christiano Ronaldo ................... Gnome Todesritter (lvl 56)
Ronald Pofalla ........................... Mensch Kriegerin (lvl 72)
Guido Westerwelle .................... Draenei Schamanin  (lvl 6)
Sabine Christiansen .................. Zwerg Jägerin (lvl 38)
Günther Beckstein .................... Gnome Magier (lvl 79)
Xavier Naidoo ........................... Mensch Priester (lvl 80)
Günther Jauch ......................... Zwerg Krieger (lvl 21)
Hannah Herzsprung ................ Mensch Hexenmeisterin (lvl 80)
Naddel ..................................... Nachtelf Schurke (lvl 80)
Heidi Klum ................................ Nachtelf Jögerin (lvl 57)
Angela Merkel .......................... Mensch Krieger (lvl 7)
Nicole Richie ............................ Zwerg Paladin (lvl 26)
uvm

Horde
Pete Doherty ............................. Untoter Magier (lvl 80)
Ben Affleck ................................ Ork Hexenmeister (lvl 68)
Dieter Bohlen ............................ Taure Druide (lvl 80)
George Clooney ....................... Untoter Krieger (lvl 76)
Harald Schmidt ......................... Untoter Hexenmeister (lvl 43)
Bruce Willis ............................... Ork Schurke (lvl 80)
Sylvester Stallone .................... Taure Krieger (lvl 80)
Jim Carrey ............................... Blutelf Paladin (lvl 38)
Chuck Norris ........................... Chuck Norris (lvl 81)
Ozzy Osbourne ...................... Untoter Schurke (lvl 12)
Woody Allen ............................. Untoter Priester (lvl 53)
Pink .......................................... Ork Schurkin (lvl 76)
John Travolta .......................... Troll Jäger (lvl 78)
Johann Lafer ............................ Taure Druide (lvl 41)
Audrey Hepburn ....................... Untoten Magierin (lvl 4)
Johnny Depp ............................ Ork Krieger (lvl 56)
uvm


----------



## Càtdòg.. (20. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das die reallife Stars nciht unbedingt in WoW Stars sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> hier fehlt *die liste!*
> 
> Auf Allianz spielen:
> Britney Spears ........................... Nachtelfin Jäger (lvl 80)
> ...




Ja ne, ist klar.

Aber zum Thema, finde es eigentlich egal ob es ein Prmoi zockt oder nicht, sind auch nur Menschen.


----------



## Yoosh (20. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> hier fehlt *die liste!*
> 
> Auf Allianz spielen:
> Britney Spears ........................... Nachtelfin Jäger (lvl 80)
> ...




gibt es dazu auch eine entsprechende Quelle?


----------



## Æzørt (20. Oktober 2009)

Paris Hilton spiel zwar nicht ist aber im game vertreten in shattrath steht nen mob namens Harris Pilton die vertickt ne 22 platz tasche für 1200 gold (glaube das es 1200 warn bin nich sicher)


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Oktober 2009)

Jo 1200 + Erfolg, glaub meinen tasche ist von Dolche und Giganta oder so


----------



## Super PePe (20. Oktober 2009)

quelle: http://dieliste.de/
ne spass bei seite, Ernst meinte ebend (der der mir die liste listete) ich sollte euch nicht zuviel verraten...

oder anders gesagt: wenn Audrey Hepburn wow spielt und Chuck Norris mit lvl 81 in wow sein Unwesen treibt, dann verrate ich euch die wirklichen Quellen meines Wissens


----------



## Yoosh (20. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> quelle: http://dieliste.de/
> ne spass bei seite, Ernst meinte ebend (der der mir die liste listete) ich sollte euch nicht zuviel verraten...




ja nee...is klar....

der war gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> hier fehlt *die liste!*
> 
> Chuck Norris ........................... Chuck Norris (lvl 81)


hahaha,voll geil...er spielt sich natürlich selber,da es ja kein besseren gibt....und ganz nebenbei ist er natürlich level 81...lol,astrein))))


----------



## Plaigor (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab eben mal nachgeforscht und mia rose wurde gebannt wegen accountsharing obs stimmt weiß ich  nicht

aber meines wissens spielen smudo william shatner und verne troyr auch 

und ob ossi osborn auch spielt weiß ich net


----------



## Cal1baN (20. Oktober 2009)

Plaigor schrieb:


> Hab eben mal nachgeforscht und mia rose wurde gebannt wegen accountsharing obs stimmt weiß ich nicht
> 
> aber meines wissens spielen smudo william shatner und verne troyr auch
> 
> und ob ossi osborn auch spielt weiß ich net



kam schon ein paar Seiten davor die Quelle von Wikipedia, stimmt mit den accountsharing


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (20. Oktober 2009)

In einem Interview mit Cannibal Corpse hat Corpsegrinder mal erwähnt, dass er auf Seiten der Horde spielt. Welche Klasse habe ich leider vergessen. Aber das Video gibt es auf Youtube. Müsste mir den Link nochmal raussuchen um die Quelle zu bestätigen.


----------



## Assari (20. Oktober 2009)

Mir fällt jetzt auch nur Bushido ein.. Habs im buffed Magazin glesen!


----------



## Velias (20. Oktober 2009)

Càtdòg.. schrieb:


> Also ich finde das die reallife Stars nciht unbedingt in WoW Stars sein müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke mal sie spielen diese Spiele auch gerne, um mal "unter Menschen" zu sein, ohne diesen ganzen Fan-Scheiß. Man kann sich als nicht-betroffener das ja kaum vorstellen wie eingeschränkt man da leben muss. Gut da wird dann immer mit dem Erfolg und dem Geld argumentiert, aber reichtum hat einen noch nie glücklich gemacht wenn einem die essenziellsten Dinge fehlen.

Das natürlich ein Promi, nur weil er Weltstar ist, nicht zwangsläufig es Ingame drauf hat ist ganz normal. Allerdings frage ich mich was daran so schlimm sein soll. Es gibt Mio Noobs und Lowies Ingame (ich schliess mich da auch gerne mit ein ^^) das sollte ja nix damit zu tun haben ob man ein spiel spielen kann oder nicht. Solangs Spass macht =)


----------



## Iceblad (20. Oktober 2009)

Buffelo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, daß Bushido bei einer der erfolgreichsten Hordengilde auf Proudmoore gespielt hat und zwar heißt die Gilde "Immortal King". Ich weiß auch von seinem Interview, daß er den Server gewechselt hat, weil ihn das gespamme zu heftig wurde nachdem raus kam das er einen Schurken spielte.
> 
> Mein Senf




absolut richtig kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Mindadar (20. Oktober 2009)

Iceblad schrieb:


> absolut richtig kann ich nur bestätigen



Naja ist ja auch scheisse von nem haufen kiddis angeschrieben zu werden dann bzw geflamed zu werden von "Feinden" Das er sich feinde mit seiner musik gemacht hat ist doch egal oder? ich mein nen bissl verständnis etc sollte man zeigen. 
Mir persönlich ist es scheiss egal ob angela merkel die zwergin ist die ich verkloppe oder mit bushido raiden gehe. solange die leute dahinter verständnis für ihren charakter haben(außer merkels zwergin nich das die mich noch umhaut :>) und wissen was RP ist, ist es mir sch**** egal!


----------



## Baumbart2 (20. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiss spielt gerhard schröder auf frostmourne nen tauren druiden namens dunmos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godan LiHar (20. Oktober 2009)

Buffelo schrieb:


> Also ich weiß, daß Bushido bei einer der erfolgreichsten Hordengilde auf Proudmoore gespielt hat und zwar heißt die Gilde "Immortal King". Ich weiß auch von seinem Interview, daß er den Server gewechselt hat, weil ihn das gespamme zu heftig wurde nachdem raus kam das er einen Schurken spielte.
> 
> Mein Senf


Kann ich bestätigen. Mein Bruder (Char: "Rotseh") ist auch in der Gilde.


----------



## Potpotom (20. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben einen Fussballer aus der Bundesliga in der Gilde, und nein, er ist nicht doof oder hirntot...


----------



## Iceblad (20. Oktober 2009)

Godan schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Mein Bruder (Char: "Rotseh") ist auch in der Gilde.





der kleine Jäger^^


----------



## Flipmoby (20. Oktober 2009)

keine Ahnung  ob schon geschrieben...Christoph metze metzelder... Karsten  ramelow und diverse andere fussi Heinis... die meisten hängen aber an der Ps3 fest
Promi hin oder her ...Wayne


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (20. Oktober 2009)

Smithérs schrieb:


> also ich glaube, jimmi ochenknecht (wilde kerle) meinte er mal im interview das er sich eine pc und wow kauft nach dem ersten film...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Gott!


----------



## coolman356 (21. Oktober 2009)

Stars und WoW, ja und?

Mensch wie du und ich mit Privatleben.
Zumal einige vielleicht auch nur zu PR Zwecken WoW spielen, denke Blizzard wird denen schon was dafür geben ;-)

Aber schon interessant, welche Namen hier auftauchen und wer wen kennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wer ist eigentlich dieser Bushido???


----------



## Launethil (6. November 2009)

Passend zum Thema hier haben wir heute einen Bericht auf buffed.de veröffentlicht: Diese Promis spielen World of Warcraft. Neben hier bereits genannten Namen sind wir auch auf überraschende Promi-WoW-Zocker gestoßen -- so ist beispielsweise Vin Diesel nicht nur WoW-Spieler sondern auch ehemaliger Pen&Paper-Narr.


----------



## pingu77 (6. November 2009)

Jonathan Davis


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

coolman356 schrieb:


> Und wer ist eigentlich dieser Bushido???



Dieser Rapper ... auf den alle Kinder im Alter von ~13 Jahren stehn halt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...l%3Dde%26sa%3DG


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Interessant wäre doch zu wissen!
wo sie spielen server bitte charnamen bitte und am besten die gilden dazu!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (6. November 2009)

Also meinst du Deutsche stars?
Wenn nich weiß ich das Batista von wwe nen Ork spielt aba ich denke mal auf keinem Europäischen server.

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## bruderelfe (6. November 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Also meinst du Deutsche stars?
> Wenn nich weiß ich das Batista von wwe nen Ork spielt aba ich denke mal auf keinem Europäischen server.
> 
> Mfg Wiikend


sers
schon die deutschen, weil auf die ami server komme ich eh nicht^^


----------



## Wiikend (6. November 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> sers
> schon die deutschen, weil auf die ami server komme ich eh nicht^^



Kenn ich leider keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir mal eben den Bericht durchgelesen und Otto Walkes spielt WoW?? Das hat mich sehr überrascht xD


----------



## Jerkia (6. November 2009)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Kenn ich leider keinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wiederspruch in sich ich dachte du hast den bericht gelesen aberwie kommst du dann darauf das er wow spielt?

also bei mir steht er hat mal gespielt


----------



## Wiikend (6. November 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> wiederspruch in sich ich dachte du hast den bericht gelesen aberwie kommst du dann darauf das er wow spielt?
> 
> also bei mir steht er hat mal gespielt



Ja is doch Wayne gespielt oder spielen er war einer von uns das reicht mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fxe (6. November 2009)

So hier mal ne kleine Liste.

*Bushido
*Otto Walkes
*Smudo (Fanta4)
*Thomas (Fanta4) hat mal gespielt, siehe Buff Show
*David Farrel (Bassmann von Linkin Park)
*Fler hat mal gespielt
*Adam Sandler
*Mel Gibson
*Kay-One (Kumpel von Bushido)
*Vin Diesel


----------



## Sysa (8. April 2010)

interessant, aber wie kommst Du darauf?


Edit sagt:

Davon ab kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das die "Promis" es so gerne haben, wenn ihre Chars bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Otama (8. April 2010)

Sysa schrieb:


> interessant, aber wie kommst Du darauf?



Ich habs mal gegoogelt das stimmt wirklich steht z.B. hier ganz oben in der News, auch wenns schon ein bisschen älter ist:

Link

Keine Ahnung ob die inzwischen neue Chars hat aber das ist aufjedenfall ihrer.


----------



## Laydaya (8. April 2010)

Otto Walkes spielt (oder hat gespielt), gabs mal ein Bericht drüber in einer WoW - Zeitschrift


----------



## Sysa (8. April 2010)

Danke für den link, Otama.

Ist ja wirklich interessant, ich hätte mir das irgendwie von ihr nicht vorstellen können . 

... 

wobei ... 

warum eigentlich nicht??

hm ... 


Seltsam, ich kann mir grad nicht erklären, warum ich mir bei manchen promis eher vorstellen kann, das sie WoW o.ä. spielen, und bei anderen nicht.



Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Aerasan (8. April 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wir haben einen Fussballer aus der Bundesliga in der Gilde, und nein, er ist nicht doof oder hirntot...



darf ich fragen,von welchem verein er ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Polchen (8. April 2010)

Wer is Bushido?!?

und was in Deutschland sich alles prominent nennt (man siehe das perfekte Promi-diner z kennt doch eh kein Schwein, da is meine Oma prominenter als manch einer/eine

und Otto als Raidleader im TS würd ich auch gern mal haben xD


----------



## Poseidoom (8. April 2010)

Robin Williams spielt doch, wenn nicht ganz so erfolgreich, auch oder?


----------



## Gerti (8. April 2010)

Simon Levko spielt auch oder hat es zumindest mal.


----------



## Moktheshock (8. April 2010)

^^ anis spielt schurke und net auf frostwolf^^


----------



## skyllo (8. April 2010)

smudo


----------



## Königmarcus (8. April 2010)

Smudo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barnes66 (8. April 2010)

Also ich weiß das Bushido, die biedermann da glaube auch und was ich richtig geil finde der George "Corpsegrinder" Fisher zockt auch. Der Sänger von Cannibal Corpse und Paths of Possession, er hat wohl viele 70er mittl. wohl 80er auf 4 Accounts.

Was noch lustig war. Habe bei uns auf dem Server einen gesehen, der hieß Bushido, zwar mit abnormal vielen Sonderzeichen, aber gut. Ich hab dann mal so ganz aus Spaß gepostet. Bushido sei in Sturmwind. Da wispert mich einer an und sagte er wäre mit Kai Pflaume raiden gewesen, meinte jedenfalls, der hört siuch genauso an. Man was hab ich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und natürlich Smudo, Mr. T(xD) und die anderne beide fFallen mir grad die Namen nicht ein.


----------



## Manitu2007 (9. April 2010)

Polchen schrieb:


> Wer is Bushido?!?
> 
> und was in Deutschland sich alles prominent nennt (man siehe das perfekte Promi-diner z kennt doch eh kein Schwein, da is meine Oma prominenter als manch einer/eine
> 
> und Otto als Raidleader im TS würd ich auch gern mal haben xD



Da geb ich dir recht die deutsche "pseudoprominenz" ist schon arg merktwürdig.

Jeder versucht sein Image zu ändern und wer hätte es gedacht der Gahngstah Rähpper aus Bärlihn steht auf Frauentaus ^^

Wer sagt das Otto W. im Privaten auch so Lustig ist wie Beruflich? Naja wie dem auch sei, sollte ich mal wirklich "Bekannte Persönlichkeiten" im Spiel begegnen sind diese nicht anders als wir "normalen Spieler" (oh gott jetzt unterscheide ich da auch schon, was ein schwachfug)

Laut dem Letzen Buffed Interview Spielt oder Spielte sogar Christopher Judge (Teálc aus Stargate SG1)


----------



## seanbuddha (9. April 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das Otto W. im Privaten auch so Lustig ist wie Beruflich? Naja wie dem auch sei, sollte ich mal wirklich "Bekannte Persönlichkeiten" im Spiel begegnen sind diese nicht anders als wir "normalen Spieler" (oh gott jetzt unterscheide ich da auch schon, was ein schwachfug)



Meine Mutter hat mal mit Otto Waalkes einen Kaffee getrunken (Münster Arkaden). Daher weiss ich: Privat ist er nicht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (9. April 2010)

Ich habe Herrn Waalkes während der Ausbildung mal das Frühstück aufs Zimmer gebracht: Doch, der Typ ist definitiv lustig! :-D


----------



## schäubli (9. April 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Mutter hat mal mit Otto Waalkes einen Kaffee getrunken (Münster Arkaden). Daher weiss ich: Privat ist er nicht lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einen HOT CAFE?^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> ^^ anis spielt schurke und net auf frostwolf^^



ne kennste nich buscha alta? von frostwolf alta? von den affenjungs alta? das ist bushido alta ! :'D


----------



## Holy Light (9. April 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ganze interview würde nur 2 minuten dauern wenn er nur die wörter
> 
> fuc|< und motherfuc|<er weggelassen hätte ... aber naja
> ich hoff ich seh ihn mal und hau ihn mal so richtig breit
> ...



das hatt nichts mit dem kerl zu tun das ist einfach die metal mentalität ^^
ausserdem ist das für die amis nichts schlimmes
wenn du hier wat fallen lässt und scheisse sagst interresiert das auch keinen oder?


----------



## Imperious (9. April 2010)

Ich und glaube jemand von den Fanta 4.


----------



## Kirisute (9. April 2010)

Wurde schon Vin Diesel genannt der zockt nach eigener Aussage auch sehr erfolgreich. Beweiße gibts auf Youtube


----------



## Dragonflame007 (9. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr' schon wusstet, aber fu***ng und f**k sind in Amerika sowas wie bei uns "weißte" und was es nicht alles gibt. Umgangssprache eben. Wer mitr jetzt was Anderes erzählen will, kann das vergessen hab da ma ne zeitlang Gewohnt.
Also hört auf den armen Sänger der Cannibal Corpse runterzumachen!


----------



## chrasher (9. April 2010)

Und wenn es kein ABC-Promi tut, hörst Du dann auf? Bitte! *auf den Knien vor Dir rutsch und sabber*


----------



## Shaila (9. April 2010)

Ich spiele, da ist genug Fame für alle andere mit da!

Nein, okay mal ernsthaft. Das sind auch nur Menschen, ich mag dieses Wort Prominent nicht. Als wären die irgendwas besseres, nur weil sie mehr Geld haben und ein tolles Auto fahren.


----------



## Corann (9. April 2010)

Michael Rowitz spielt bei mir in der Gilde - Perenolde

Regisseur von "Das Wunder von Lochness" und diversen anderen Sat. 1 Filmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## failrage (9. April 2010)

Corann schrieb:


> Michael Rowitz spielt bei mir in der Gilde - Perenolde
> 
> Regisseur von "Das Wunder von Lochness" und diversen anderen Sat. 1 Filmen
> 
> ...



Naja, Prominenz und beim Film arbeiten sind 2 verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das sind auch nur Menschen, ich mag dieses Wort Prominent nicht. Als wären die irgendwas besseres, nur weil sie mehr Geld haben und ein tolles Auto fahren.


Was bitte hat denn prominent nun unbedingt mit "mehr Geld" und "tolles Auto fahren" zu tun?
Und wieso sollten sie was Besseres sein, wie Du, ich und der Rest der Welt?

*kopfschüttel* nee nee


----------



## Arosk (9. April 2010)

> Als *Prominente* oder kurz *Promis* bezeichnet man vorwiegend solche Personen, die wie Schauspieler, Musiker und andere Entertainer, aber auch Politiker oder etwa Sportler, oft in der Öffentlichkeit auftreten, so dass über sie häufig auch in Presse, Rundfunk und Fernsehen berichtet wird.



Prominent =/= Geld


----------



## Grushdak (9. April 2010)

Danke, Arosk! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (9. April 2010)

Ja gut, war vielleicht scheiße ausgedrückt. Dann sind sie halt bekannter. Aber wenn so Leuten dann nachgehimmelt wird, das verstehe ich nie.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. April 2010)

Dragonflame007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ihr' schon wusstet, aber fu***ng und f**k sind in Amerika sowas wie bei uns "weißte" und was es nicht alles gibt. Umgangssprache eben.



die amis sind im durchschnitt auch bei weitem dümmer als wir...... obwohl, wir nähern uns ihnen langsam aber sicher...


----------



## Pakratius (9. April 2010)

Soviel ich weiss spielt Yvonne Catterfeld den Char "Schutzengel" auf dem Server LOTHAR..wenns noch nicht geschrieben wurde ind en Thread hier.....hatte nicht alles durchgelesen !


----------



## Isaya (9. April 2010)

Jan Hegenberg ^^
Auf welchem Realm der spielt, kann man sehr gut alleine rauskriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## demarvin (9. April 2010)

Der eine Von Austin Powers ^^ Verne Troyer oder so Mage


----------



## TR4CO (9. April 2010)

Hmm schade.. ich kenn leider keinen "Promi" der spielt.. aber das mit Otto Waalkes find' ich cool   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Das Bushido spielt wurde hier schon genannt => jetzt nochmal^^ und das Canibal Corps Interview.. naja also ich habs dann weggeklickt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 höre kein pig-metal aber auch kein rap)




Achso ja @ Lintflas /reported und so, finde deinen Beitrag... grenzwertig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocksor (9. April 2010)

Heinzitaur schrieb:


> Is jetz net so die Prominenz, aber der Cannibal Corpse Sänger zockt das anscheinend bis zum Exzess^^
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=cW_Lv0r-l4c
> ...



"im playing 60 fuckin hours a month " 
das ist nich bis zum exzess xD 2 stunden am tag
er steigert sich wohl nur da übels rein xD


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2010)

Robin williams spielt mit seinem sohn, aber er hat kein skill -.-

Jonathan davis ( sänger von korn ) Untoter Krieger

Masi Oka ( aus der sendung Heroes ) 

Smudo von Fanta4 .. bekannt aus der WoW werbung.

Felicia Day 

Vin Diesel spielt nicht nur WoW, sondern auch Dungeons & Dragons


----------



## Al_xander (9. April 2010)

Vin Dissel spielt auch Warcraft auf nem Englischen Realm / Server


----------



## MuuHn (9. April 2010)

Yvonne Catterfeld Spielt auf Lothar einen Mensch Magier


----------



## xshooterx (10. April 2010)

Hier mal eine Liste welche Promis alle World of Warcraft spielen/spielten:

Macaulay Culkin , US-Schauspieler
Ben Affleck , US-Schauspieler
David Henry , US-Schauspieler
Vin Diesel , US-Schauspieler
Dave Chapelle , US-Schauspieler/US-Comedien
Sean Murray , US-Schauspieler (Navy CIS)
Felicia Day , US-Schauspielerin
Eliza Dushku , US-Schauspielerin
Mila Kunis , US-Schauspielerin/Synchronsprecherin
Cameron Diaz , US-Schauspielerin
Robin Williams, US-Schauspieler
Robin WIlliams´Sohn
Michaela Schaffrath , Pornodarstellerin/Schauspielerin
Mia Rose , Pornodarstellerin
Belladonna , Pornodarstellerin
Kanye West , US-Rapper
Hulk Hogan , US-Wrestler
Jens Nowotny , Ex-Fußball-Nationalspieler
Jessica Simpson , US-Sängerin
Axel Stein , Schauspieler
Otto Walkes , Comedien
Otto Walkes´ Sohn
Bushido , Rapper
Jeanette Biedermann , Sängerin
Yvonne Catterfeld , Sängerin
Amy Winehouse , Sängerin
Jimi-Blue Ochsenknecht , Sänger/Schauspieler
Jonathan Davis , Sänger (Korn)
Adrian Sutil , Rennfahrer
Jan Hegenberg, Sänger
Yao Ming , Basketball-Spieler
Smudo , Rapper
Masi Oka , Schauspieler/Synchronsprecher (Heroes)
George Fisher , Sänger (Band "Cannibal Corpse")
Christopher Judge , US-Schauspieler (Stargate SG1)
Randy Ortan , Wrestler
Andere WWE Wrestler
Mitglieder der Band "Blind Guardian"
Synchronstimme von Timmy aus South Park

Die Liste ist nicht ausgedacht! Es wurde alles sorgfältig recherchiert!


----------



## DuDu.4.3ver (3. Mai 2010)

war_locker schrieb:


> Bushido spielt auf Norganon(kA wie man den server schreibt^^)
> 
> quelle: mein Klassenkammerad






Mööp nee Bushido spielt auf dem Mithrilorden .....einen Druiden  kp wie der heißt ...hoffe konnte weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Mai 2010)

DuDu.4.3ver schrieb:


> Mööp nee Bushido spielt auf dem Mithrilorden .....einen Druiden kp wie der heißt ...hoffe konnte weiterhelfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich dachte bushido heisst in azeroth "Buscha" und ist bei den affenjungs inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blakee (3. Mai 2010)

der schauspieler der RIDDICK SPIELT, zockt auch WoW, mir fällt grad net der name ein^^


----------



## Siilverberg (3. Mai 2010)

Blakee schrieb:


> der schauspieler der RIDDICK SPIELT, zockt auch WoW, mir fällt grad net der name ein^^



vin  Diesel


----------



## Murelius (3. Mai 2010)

solange ich wow spiele ist die ganze prominenz vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kathoran Fake Off (3. Mai 2010)

Richard Sjunnesson von Sonic Syndicate =DD


----------



## Philine (3. Mai 2010)

der Jean-Claude Van Damme soll auch Wow spielen


----------



## RasDvaTri (4. Mai 2010)

Bushido ist kein Prominenter, der isn Dieb, Gauner, Rufmörder, Frauenverachter.


----------



## Terminsel (4. Mai 2010)

Hoffe, das hat noch keiner geschrieben, aber 16 Seiten waren mir dann doch zu viel.

Einer der Sprecher der drei ??? zockt wohl auch WoW.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2010)

Schleppel schrieb:


> hihi, den hätt ich gern als raidleiter im ts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich auch, aber soweit ich weiß spielt er inzwischen (also jetzt) nichtmehr^^

Wobei der hat 90% seiner Witze geklaut.


Ja, Ich weiß!!!!


----------



## Pastilo (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen weils schon so Spät ist und ich keine Zeit mehr habe, aber diese "Mia Rose" wurde nicht gebannt weil sie ein "Pornostar" ist, sondern weil sie Account Sharing betrieben hat, indem sie den Account eines Bekannten übernommen hat ohne ihn jemals selbst zu besitzen! (Laut eigener Aussage) Das laut AGB von Bizzard nicht erlaubt ist.

mfg


----------



## Carnage88 (4. Mai 2010)

maaaaaan smudo und thomas D von den fantastischen 4 zocken wow habt ihr die vergessen? oder hab ich sie nur überlesen oO


----------



## Philine (4. Mai 2010)

Carnage88 schrieb:


> maaaaaan smudo und thomas D von den fantastischen 4 zocken wow habt ihr die vergessen? oder hab ich sie nur überlesen oO



Smudo stand schon mehrmals
Thomas D noch net wie ich das gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (4. Mai 2010)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ganze interview würde nur 2 minuten dauern wenn er nur die wörter
> 
> fuc|< und motherfuc|<er weggelassen hätte ... aber naja
> ich hoff ich seh ihn mal und hau ihn mal so richtig breit
> ...



Ich frag mich echt jedes mal... Schauen sich die Leute eigentlich Videos ohne Bild an?
Oder gehört Ironie nicht mehr zu den rhetorischen Mitteln, die im Unterricht behandelt werden?
Selbst meine kleine Nichte würde merken, dass er absichtlich übertreibt... er muss sich teilweise ja schon das Lachen verkneifen. 
Ich will weder Corpsegrinder verteidigen noch mag ich Cannibal Corpse, aber im Gegensatz zu Bushido nimmt sich der Kerl wenigstens nicht zu ernst und da bin ich eigentlich froh, dass ich nicht ganz normal bin. (;


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (4. Mai 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Bushido ist kein Prominenter, der isn Dieb, Gauner, Rufmörder, Frauenverachter.



und ein prominenter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

